# Netflix Wish List search



## Sedna (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi, i'm not sure if this is the right place for this, but I have an idea for a new feature for TiVo.

Right now I have Netflix and Tivo hooked up, and i love watching streaming movies on it. I would like even better a way to search upcoming programming (like a wishlist search) for all the selections on my Netflix queue. 
For example: If I had all the Star Wars movies on my Netflix queue, and TBS was going to play A New Hope on next Tuesday, I could look at my "netfilx wishlist" and see that the movie was going to be shown, and decide to record it as opposed to waiting for it to make its way through my Netflix queue.



Right now, all I could do is make a TiVo wishlist search for each film in my Netflix queue, and since my queue is pretty large, that would take a long long time.



Let me know what y'all think.


----------



## etvv (Dec 20, 2009)

Right


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

Make netflix native to, get rid of hme.


----------

